# How many kindles on one account?



## kkay5 (Feb 1, 2010)

How many Kindles can you have on one account?  I have 5 kids and I am wondering if DH and I and all 5 of my kids would be able to eventually all have kindles on one account.

Thanks!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

There is no limit to the number of Kindles or other reading devices you can have on your account.

There is a limit on some books from Amazon as to how many devices you can have the book on simultaneously.


----------



## kkay5 (Feb 1, 2010)

That's what I was thinking, but I wanted to make sure.  Thanks!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I have 9 Kindle devices on my account.


----------



## svenstrs (Oct 29, 2010)

I want to buy a kindle and register it on my sister's account because she buys lots of books.  Is it possible for me to use my credit card on that account?  Or do I need to have her buy the books that I'm interested in reading and then reimburse her? 

I assume you cannot register a device on more than one account.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

svenstrs. . .you're correct that a single Kindle can not be registered on more than one account at a time.  

If you register your kindle to your sister's accounts to share books, there are a couple of different ways you can go as far as money.

It is possible to register your credit card as well. . .then shop from a computer and be sure to switch it to your cc before you buy.

A possibly easier solution -- and the one I use with my brother who shares my account -- is to give your sister gift certificates periodically.  These can be applied to the account.  When you purchase a kindle book, the gift certificate is automatically debited first.  You can just keep track of what you spend (or she can) and when you've used up the GC you can send another one for her to apply.

I actually send myself gift certificates because I'd rather have just one charge on my credit card for the $50 or $100 GC, than a bunch of small charges for 99¢ or $1.99 or $2.99, etc. . . . .


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

svenstrs said:


> I want to buy a kindle and register it on my sister's account because she buys lots of books. Is it possible for me to use my credit card on that account? Or do I need to have her buy the books that I'm interested in reading and then reimburse her?
> 
> I assume you cannot register a device on more than one account.


My daughters and I all have our credit cards on the account. We just switch before we start buying. I thought I would be buying books all the time for my girls, but I have been pleasantly surprised and they have been great about buying their own books. It is nice to be able to share so easily.


----------

